
Apple doesn’t want Google ‘stoking fear’ about exploits - ineedasername
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/06/apple-doesnt-want-google-stoking-fear-about-serious-ios-security-exploits/
======
blackflame7000
I'm sure Google will take a moment to acknowledge Apple's feelings at the next
shareholders meeting.

------
ineedasername
This is absolutely the wrong response. Trying to downplay or cast Google in a
negative light over this is just plain wrong. The fact that it was only used
on a few sites is irrelevant. Had Google not found & reported it, it
absolutely would have continued to spread. All exploits start somewhere. Those
that aren't fixed become widespread.

